# xorg configuration problem with ati-driver HD6550M

## brain salad surgery

Using fglrx, all I get is a blank screen, no mouse, ctrl alt del (or backspace) not working.

I have to ssh the machine to change xorg.conf to use the radeon driver and restart X.

I do not want to use the radeon driver (which is working), but fglrx.

I don't understand why it's not working, I don't see fatal errors in Xorg.0.log.

Here is the xorg and ati-drivers versions:

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.4-r1  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-drivers/ati-drivers-11.6  USE="modules (multilib) qt4 -debug" 0 kB

```

Here is emerge --info :

```

Portage 2.1.10.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.5, glibc-2.12.2-r0, 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.39-gentoo-r3-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5_CPU_M_430_@_2.27GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.3

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 01 Aug 2011 00:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.4-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.8.3-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.4.5

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.36.1 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.12.2

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native"

DISTDIR="/mnt/downloads/my_gentoo_usb/distfiles_gentoo_2.6.39-r3_aout_2011/"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="en fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j5 -l5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/mnt/downloads/tmp"

PORTDIR="/mnt/downloads/my_gentoo_usb/gentoo_usb_backup_2.6.39-r3_aout_2011/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acpi alsa amd64 apache2 apng audiofile bash-completion bcmath bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cddb cdparanoia cdr cli consolekit crypt cscope css ctype curl curlwrappers cxx dbus dga dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode esd exif extras fam fbcon ffmpeg firefox flac fortran ftp gdu gif gimp gnome gnuplot gpm gtk gtkhtml gzip hddtemp iconv imagemagick imap imlib java javascript jpeg kdrive lame latex lcms libnotify libwww lm_sensors mad mime mmap mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer msn mudflap multilib musepack mysql mysqli ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcmcia pcre pdf php plotutils png policykit posix ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 quicktime readline sdl session sharedmem smp sndfile sockets socks5 sox spell sqlite sqlite3 sse sse2 ssl startup-notification suid svg symlink sysfs syslog tcl tcpd threads tiff tk truetype udev unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd vorbis wavpack wifi wmf wxwidgets x264 xcb xcomposite xft xml xorg xosd xpm xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda_intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="braindump flow karbon kexi kpresenter krita tables words" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en fr" LIRC_DEVICES="serial" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel vesa radeon fglrx" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Here is my kernel config:

[code:1:d2a3fc56ea]

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux/x86_64 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 Kernel Configuration

# Sun Aug 28 12:29:28 2011

#

CONFIG_64BIT=y

# CONFIG_X86_32 is not set

CONFIG_X86_64=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_INSTRUCTION_DECODER=y

CONFIG_OUTPUT_FORMAT="elf64-x86-64"

CONFIG_ARCH_DEFCONFIG="arch/x86/configs/x86_64_defconfig"

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_LATENCYTOP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_NEED_DMA_MAP_STATE=y

CONFIG_NEED_SG_DMA_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG_RELATIVE_POINTERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

# CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK is not set

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_IDLE_WAIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_RELAX=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_DEFAULT_IDLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CACHE_LINE_SIZE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SETUP_PER_CPU_AREA=y

CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_EMBED_FIRST_CHUNK=y

CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_PAGE_FIRST_CHUNK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_CPUMASK_OF_CPU_MAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32=y

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPTIMIZED_INLINING=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC=y

CONFIG_HAVE_INTEL_TXT=y

CONFIG_X86_64_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HWEIGHT_CFLAGS="-fcall-saved-rdi -fcall-saved-rsi -fcall-saved-rdx -fcall-saved-rcx -fcall-saved-r8 -fcall-saved-r9 -fcall-saved-r10 -fcall-saved-r11"

# CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_CPU_PROBE_RELEASE=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

CONFIG_CONSTRUCTORS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IRQ_WORK=y

CONFIG_IRQ_WORK=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_CROSS_COMPILE=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

# CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_GZIP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZMA=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_XZ=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZO=y

CONFIG_KERNEL_GZIP=y

# CONFIG_KERNEL_BZIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_KERNEL_LZMA is not set

# CONFIG_KERNEL_XZ is not set

# CONFIG_KERNEL_LZO is not set

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_FHANDLE is not set

CONFIG_TASKSTATS=y

CONFIG_TASK_DELAY_ACCT=y

CONFIG_TASK_XACCT=y

CONFIG_TASK_IO_ACCOUNTING=y

CONFIG_AUDIT=y

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_WATCH=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_TREE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

#

# IRQ subsystem

#

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SPARSE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_SHOW=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_IRQ_FORCED_THREADING=y

CONFIG_SPARSE_IRQ=y

#

# RCU Subsystem

#

CONFIG_TREE_RCU=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_RCU is not set

# CONFIG_RCU_TRACE is not set

CONFIG_RCU_FANOUT=64

# CONFIG_RCU_FANOUT_EXACT is not set

# CONFIG_RCU_FAST_NO_HZ is not set

# CONFIG_TREE_RCU_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_IKCONFIG is not set

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=18

CONFIG_HAVE_UNSTABLE_SCHED_CLOCK=y

CONFIG_CGROUPS=y

# CONFIG_CGROUP_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CGROUP_NS=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_FREEZER=y

# CONFIG_CGROUP_DEVICE is not set

CONFIG_CPUSETS=y

CONFIG_PROC_PID_CPUSET=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_CPUACCT=y

CONFIG_RESOURCE_COUNTERS=y

# CONFIG_CGROUP_MEM_RES_CTLR is not set

# CONFIG_CGROUP_PERF is not set

CONFIG_CGROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_FAIR_GROUP_SCHED=y

# CONFIG_RT_GROUP_SCHED is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CGROUP is not set

CONFIG_NAMESPACES=y

CONFIG_UTS_NS=y

CONFIG_IPC_NS=y

CONFIG_USER_NS=y

CONFIG_PID_NS=y

CONFIG_NET_NS=y

# CONFIG_SCHED_AUTOGROUP is not set

# CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED is not set

CONFIG_RELAY=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_RD_GZIP=y

CONFIG_RD_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_RD_LZMA=y

CONFIG_RD_XZ=y

CONFIG_RD_LZO=y

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

# CONFIG_EXPERT is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_TIMERFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_AIO=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_EVENTS=y

#

# Kernel Performance Events And Counters

#

CONFIG_PERF_EVENTS=y

# CONFIG_PERF_COUNTERS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_PERF_USE_VMALLOC is not set

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_PCI_QUIRKS=y

CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_COMPAT_BRK is not set

# CONFIG_SLAB is not set

CONFIG_SLUB=y

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_TRACEPOINTS=y

# CONFIG_OPROFILE is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_KPROBES=y

# CONFIG_JUMP_LABEL is not set

CONFIG_OPTPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_EFFICIENT_UNALIGNED_ACCESS=y

CONFIG_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IOREMAP_PROT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_OPTPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_TRACEHOOK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_USE_GENERIC_SMP_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_REGS_AND_STACK_ACCESS_API=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_API_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_HAVE_HW_BREAKPOINT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MIXED_BREAKPOINTS_REGS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_USER_RETURN_NOTIFIER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_EVENTS_NMI=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_JUMP_LABEL=y

#

# GCOV-based kernel profiling

#

# CONFIG_GCOV_KERNEL is not set

# CONFIG_HAVE_GENERIC_DMA_COHERENT is not set

CONFIG_SLABINFO=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_LOAD is not set

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INTEGRITY is not set

CONFIG_BLOCK_COMPAT=y

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_TRYLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_TRYLOCK_BH is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_LOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_LOCK_BH is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_LOCK_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_LOCK_IRQSAVE is not set

CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK=y

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK_BH is not set

CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK_IRQRESTORE is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_TRYLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_LOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_LOCK_BH is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_LOCK_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_LOCK_IRQSAVE is not set

CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK=y

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK_BH is not set

CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK_IRQRESTORE is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_TRYLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_LOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_LOCK_BH is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_LOCK_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_LOCK_IRQSAVE is not set

CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK=y

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK_BH is not set

CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK_IRQRESTORE is not set

CONFIG_MUTEX_SPIN_ON_OWNER=y

CONFIG_FREEZER=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y

CONFIG_NO_HZ=y

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_X86_EXTENDED_PLATFORM=y

# CONFIG_X86_VSMP is not set

CONFIG_X86_SUPPORTS_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

CONFIG_SCHED_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER=y

# CONFIG_PARAVIRT_GUEST is not set

CONFIG_NO_BOOTMEM=y

# CONFIG_MEMTEST is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MPSC is not set

# CONFIG_MCORE2 is not set

# CONFIG_MATOM is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU=y

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_CMPXCHG_LOCAL=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_X86_CMOV=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=64

CONFIG_X86_DEBUGCTLMSR=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_AMD=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_CENTAUR=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_GART_IOMMU=y

CONFIG_CALGARY_IOMMU=y

CONFIG_CALGARY_IOMMU_ENABLED_BY_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_AMD_IOMMU=y

CONFIG_AMD_IOMMU_STATS=y

CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

CONFIG_IOMMU_HELPER=y

CONFIG_IOMMU_API=y

# CONFIG_MAXSMP is not set

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=64

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

# CONFIG_IRQ_TIME_ACCOUNTING is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_REROUTE_FOR_BROKEN_BOOT_IRQS=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_INTEL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_AMD=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_THRESHOLD=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_INJECT is not set

CONFIG_X86_THERMAL_VECTOR=y

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

CONFIG_MICROCODE=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_INTEL=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_AMD=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_OLD_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_ARCH_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DMA_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_DIRECT_GBPAGES=y

CONFIG_NUMA=y

CONFIG_AMD_NUMA=y

CONFIG_X86_64_ACPI_NUMA=y

CONFIG_NODES_SPAN_OTHER_NODES=y

# CONFIG_NUMA_EMU is not set

CONFIG_NODES_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_ARCH_PROC_KCORE_TEXT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_ILLEGAL_POINTER_VALUE=0xdead000000000000

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM=y

CONFIG_NEED_MULTIPLE_NODES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMORY_PRESENT=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_EXTREME=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_ALLOC_MEM_MAP_TOGETHER=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMBLOCK=y

# CONFIG_MEMORY_HOTPLUG is not set

CONFIG_PAGEFLAGS_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

# CONFIG_COMPACTION is not set

CONFIG_MIGRATION=y

CONFIG_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

# CONFIG_KSM is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR=4096

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

# CONFIG_MEMORY_FAILURE is not set

# CONFIG_TRANSPARENT_HUGEPAGE is not set

CONFIG_X86_CHECK_BIOS_CORRUPTION=y

CONFIG_X86_BOOTPARAM_MEMORY_CORRUPTION_CHECK=y

CONFIG_X86_RESERVE_LOW=64

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER is not set

CONFIG_X86_PAT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_USES_PG_UNCACHED=y

CONFIG_EFI=y

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_250 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_300 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

CONFIG_HZ=1000

CONFIG_SCHED_HRTICK=y

CONFIG_KEXEC=y

CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP=y

# CONFIG_KEXEC_JUMP is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x1000000

CONFIG_RELOCATABLE=y

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x1000000

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

# CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO is not set

# CONFIG_CMDLINE_BOOL is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_EARLY_PFN_TO_NID=y

CONFIG_USE_PERCPU_NUMA_NODE_ID=y

#

# Power management and ACPI options

#

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_HEADER=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND_FREEZER=y

CONFIG_HIBERNATE_CALLBACKS=y

CONFIG_HIBERNATION=y

CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION=""

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP_SMP=y

CONFIG_PM_RUNTIME=y

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PM_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_PM_VERBOSE is not set

# CONFIG_PM_ADVANCED_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PM_TEST_SUSPEND is not set

CONFIG_CAN_PM_TRACE=y

CONFIG_PM_TRACE=y

CONFIG_PM_TRACE_RTC=y

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER_METER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_EC_DEBUGFS is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR_AGGREGATOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_NUMA=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI_SLOT=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_HED is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_APEI is not set

CONFIG_SFI=y

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_ONDEMAND is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=y

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_PCC_CPUFREQ=y

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO is not set

# CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not set

#

# shared options

#

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB is not set

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_MENU=y

# CONFIG_INTEL_IDLE is not set

#

# Memory power savings

#

CONFIG_I7300_IDLE_IOAT_CHANNEL=y

CONFIG_I7300_IDLE=y

#

# Bus options (PCI etc.)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

# CONFIG_PCI_CNB20LE_QUIRK is not set

CONFIG_DMAR=y

# CONFIG_DMAR_DEFAULT_ON is not set

CONFIG_DMAR_FLOPPY_WA=y

# CONFIG_INTR_REMAP is not set

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_PCIE is not set

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

# CONFIG_PCIE_ECRC is not set

# CONFIG_PCIEAER_INJECT is not set

CONFIG_PCIEASPM=y

# CONFIG_PCIEASPM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PCIE_PME=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_STUB is not set

CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_PCI_IOV is not set

CONFIG_PCI_IOAPIC=y

CONFIG_PCI_LABEL=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_AMD_NB=y

CONFIG_PCCARD=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_LOAD_CIS=y

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

#

# PC-card bridges

#

CONFIG_YENTA=y

CONFIG_YENTA_O2=y

CONFIG_YENTA_RICOH=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TI=y

CONFIG_YENTA_ENE_TUNE=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TOSHIBA=y

# CONFIG_PD6729 is not set

# CONFIG_I82092 is not set

CONFIG_PCCARD_NONSTATIC=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_FAKE is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_CPCI is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_SHPC is not set

# CONFIG_RAPIDIO is not set

#

# Executable file formats / Emulations

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_CORE_DUMP_DEFAULT_ELF_HEADERS=y

# CONFIG_HAVE_AOUT is not set

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y

# CONFIG_IA32_AOUT is not set

CONFIG_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_FOR_U64_ALIGNMENT=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_KEYS_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_TEXT_POKE_SMP=y

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_NETLINK_MESSAGES=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_XFRM_USER=y

# CONFIG_XFRM_SUB_POLICY is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_MIGRATE is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_STATISTICS is not set

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER=y

# CONFIG_IP_FIB_TRIE_STATS is not set

CONFIG_IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_VERBOSE=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_BOOTP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_RARP=y

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE_DEMUX is not set

CONFIG_IP_MROUTE=y

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE_MULTIPLE_TABLES is not set

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V1=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V2=y

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES=y

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=y

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET is not set

CONFIG_INET_LRO=y

# CONFIG_INET_DIAG is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_BIC is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_WESTWOOD is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HTCP is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HSTCP is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HYBLA is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_VEGAS is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_SCALABLE is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_LP is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_VENO is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_YEAH is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ILLINOIS is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CUBIC=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_RENO is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG=y

CONFIG_IPV6=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTER_PREF is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_OPTIMISTIC_DAD is not set

CONFIG_INET6_AH=y

CONFIG_INET6_ESP=y

# CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_MIP6 is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_BEET=y

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_ROUTEOPTIMIZATION is not set

CONFIG_IPV6_SIT=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_SIT_6RD is not set

CONFIG_IPV6_NDISC_NODETYPE=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_MULTIPLE_TABLES is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_MROUTE is not set

CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK=y

# CONFIG_NETWORK_PHY_TIMESTAMPING is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_ADVANCED is not set

#

# Core Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_LOG=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_FTP=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IRC=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SIP=y

CONFIG_NF_CT_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=y

#

# Xtables combined modules

#

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MARK=m

#

# Xtables targets

#

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CONNSECMARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFLOG=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TCPMSS=y

#

# Xtables matches

#

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_POLICY=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE=y

# CONFIG_IP_SET is not set

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NF_DEFRAG_IPV4=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV4=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PROC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_FTP=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_IRC=y

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_TFTP is not set

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_AMANDA is not set

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_PPTP is not set

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_H323 is not set

CONFIG_NF_NAT_SIP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=y

#

# IPv6: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NF_DEFRAG_IPV6=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV6=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_IPV6HEADER=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MANGLE=y

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_RDS is not set

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_L2TP is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DSA is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_PHONET is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE802154 is not set

CONFIG_NET_SCHED=y

#

# Queueing/Scheduling

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_CBQ is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_HTB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_HFSC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_PRIO is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_MULTIQ is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_RED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_SFB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_SFQ is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_TEQL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_TBF is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_GRED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_DSMARK is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_NETEM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_DRR is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_MQPRIO is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_CHOKE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_INGRESS is not set

#

# Classification

#

CONFIG_NET_CLS=y

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_BASIC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_TCINDEX is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE4 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_FW is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_U32 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP6 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_FLOW is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_CGROUP is not set

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH=y

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_STACK=32

# CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_CMP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_NBYTE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_U32 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_META is not set

# CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_TEXT is not set

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ACT=y

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_POLICE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_GACT is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_MIRRED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_IPT is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_NAT is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_PEDIT is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_SIMP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_SKBEDIT is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_CSUM is not set

CONFIG_NET_SCH_FIFO=y

# CONFIG_DCB is not set

CONFIG_DNS_RESOLVER=y

# CONFIG_BATMAN_ADV is not set

CONFIG_RPS=y

CONFIG_RFS_ACCEL=y

CONFIG_XPS=y

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_TCPPROBE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DROP_MONITOR is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_CAN is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

CONFIG_BT=y

CONFIG_BT_L2CAP=y

CONFIG_BT_SCO=y

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=y

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_MC_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_PROTO_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_HIDP=y

#

# Bluetooth device drivers

#

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUSB=y

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBTSDIO is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBPA10X is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIDTL1 is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBT3C is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBLUECARD is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUART is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI is not set

# CONFIG_BT_MRVL is not set

# CONFIG_BT_ATH3K is not set

# CONFIG_AF_RXRPC is not set

CONFIG_FIB_RULES=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

CONFIG_WEXT_CORE=y

CONFIG_WEXT_PROC=y

CONFIG_WEXT_SPY=y

CONFIG_WEXT_PRIV=y

CONFIG_CFG80211=y

# CONFIG_NL80211_TESTMODE is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_DEVELOPER_WARNINGS is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_REG_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211_DEFAULT_PS=y

# CONFIG_CFG80211_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_INTERNAL_REGDB is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_LIB80211=y

CONFIG_LIB80211_CRYPT_WEP=y

CONFIG_LIB80211_CRYPT_CCMP=y

CONFIG_LIB80211_CRYPT_TKIP=y

# CONFIG_LIB80211_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_HAS_RC=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL_HT=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="minstrel_ht"

# CONFIG_MAC80211_MESH is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG_MENU is not set

# CONFIG_WIMAX is not set

CONFIG_RFKILL=y

CONFIG_RFKILL_LEDS=y

CONFIG_RFKILL_INPUT=y

# CONFIG_NET_9P is not set

# CONFIG_CAIF is not set

# CONFIG_CEPH_LIB is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"

# CONFIG_DEVTMPFS is not set

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE=""

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DRIVER is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_DEVRES=y

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_NO_SYSDEV_OPS=y

CONFIG_CONNECTOR=y

CONFIG_PROC_EVENTS=y

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_PCMCIA is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_GSC is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_AX88796=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_1284=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_NOT_PC=y

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG_MESSAGES=y

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DRBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=16384

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XIP is not set

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RBD is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LIS3LV02D is not set

CONFIG_MISC_DEVICES=y

# CONFIG_AD525X_DPOT is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

# CONFIG_PHANTOM is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_IOC4 is not set

CONFIG_TIFM_CORE=y

CONFIG_TIFM_7XX1=y

# CONFIG_ICS932S401 is not set

# CONFIG_ENCLOSURE_SERVICES is not set

# CONFIG_CS5535_MFGPT is not set

# CONFIG_HP_ILO is not set

# CONFIG_APDS9802ALS is not set

# CONFIG_ISL29003 is not set

# CONFIG_ISL29020 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TSL2550 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_BH1780 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_BH1770 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_APDS990X is not set

# CONFIG_HMC6352 is not set

# CONFIG_DS1682 is not set

# CONFIG_VMWARE_BALLOON is not set

# CONFIG_BMP085 is not set

# CONFIG_PCH_PHUB is not set

# CONFIG_C2PORT is not set

#

# EEPROM support

#

# CONFIG_EEPROM_AT24 is not set

# CONFIG_EEPROM_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_EEPROM_MAX6875 is not set

CONFIG_EEPROM_93CX6=y

CONFIG_CB710_CORE=y

# CONFIG_CB710_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CB710_DEBUG_ASSUMPTIONS=y

# CONFIG_IWMC3200TOP is not set

#

# Texas Instruments shared transport line discipline

#

# CONFIG_TI_ST is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LIS3_I2C is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y

# CONFIG_IDE is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI_MOD=y

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_TGT is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

#

# SCSI Transports

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL_PCMCIA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_OSD_INITIATOR is not set

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_ATA_VERBOSE_ERROR=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_PMP=y

#

# Controllers with non-SFF native interface

#

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

# CONFIG_SATA_AHCI_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ACARD_AHCI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

CONFIG_ATA_SFF=y

#

# SFF controllers with custom DMA interface

#

# CONFIG_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set

CONFIG_ATA_BMDMA=y

#

# SATA SFF controllers with BMDMA

#

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

#

# PATA SFF controllers with BMDMA

#

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

CONFIG_PATA_AMD=y

# CONFIG_PATA_ARASAN_CF is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATP867X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5536 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NINJA32 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87415 is not set

CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX=y

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RDC is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

CONFIG_PATA_SCH=y

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

#

# PIO-only SFF controllers

#

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD640_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PCMCIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

#

# Generic fallback / legacy drivers

#

# CONFIG_PATA_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_LEGACY is not set

CONFIG_MD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=y

# CONFIG_DM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_DM_CRYPT=y

# CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_DM_MIRROR is not set

# CONFIG_DM_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_DM_ZERO is not set

# CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_DM_DELAY is not set

# CONFIG_DM_UEVENT is not set

# CONFIG_DM_FLAKEY is not set

# CONFIG_TARGET_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

# CONFIG_FIREWIRE is not set

# CONFIG_FIREWIRE_NOSY is not set

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_MACINTOSH_DRIVERS is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

# CONFIG_IFB is not set

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_MACVLAN is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_VETH is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

CONFIG_MII=y

CONFIG_PHYLIB=y

#

# MII PHY device drivers

#

# CONFIG_MARVELL_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_DAVICOM_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_QSEMI_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_LXT_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_CICADA_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_VITESSE_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_SMSC_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_BROADCOM_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_BCM63XX_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_ICPLUS_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_REALTEK_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_NATIONAL_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_STE10XP is not set

# CONFIG_LSI_ET1011C_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_MICREL_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_FIXED_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_MDIO_BITBANG is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET is not set

CONFIG_NETDEV_1000=y

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_E1000E is not set

# CONFIG_IP1000 is not set

# CONFIG_IGB is not set

# CONFIG_IGBVF is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

CONFIG_R8169=y

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

# CONFIG_SKGE is not set

# CONFIG_SKY2 is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

CONFIG_TIGON3=y

# CONFIG_BNX2 is not set

# CONFIG_CNIC is not set

# CONFIG_QLA3XXX is not set

# CONFIG_ATL1 is not set

# CONFIG_ATL1E is not set

# CONFIG_ATL1C is not set

# CONFIG_JME is not set

# CONFIG_STMMAC_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_PCH_GBE is not set

# CONFIG_NETDEV_10000 is not set

# CONFIG_TR is not set

CONFIG_WLAN=y

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_RAYCS is not set

# CONFIG_LIBERTAS_THINFIRM is not set

# CONFIG_AIRO is not set

# CONFIG_ATMEL is not set

# CONFIG_AT76C50X_USB is not set

# CONFIG_AIRO_CS is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_WL3501 is not set

# CONFIG_PRISM54 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZD1201 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_RNDIS_WLAN is not set

# CONFIG_RTL8180 is not set

CONFIG_RTL8187=y

CONFIG_RTL8187_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_ADM8211 is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_HWSIM is not set

# CONFIG_MWL8K is not set

CONFIG_ATH_COMMON=y

# CONFIG_ATH_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_ATH5K is not set

# CONFIG_ATH5K_PCI is not set

CONFIG_ATH9K_HW=y

CONFIG_ATH9K_COMMON=y

CONFIG_ATH9K=y

# CONFIG_ATH9K_DEBUGFS is not set

CONFIG_ATH9K_RATE_CONTROL=y

# CONFIG_ATH9K_HTC is not set

# CONFIG_AR9170_USB is not set

# CONFIG_CARL9170 is not set

# CONFIG_B43 is not set

# CONFIG_B43LEGACY is not set

CONFIG_HOSTAP=y

CONFIG_HOSTAP_FIRMWARE=y

CONFIG_HOSTAP_FIRMWARE_NVRAM=y

CONFIG_HOSTAP_PLX=y

CONFIG_HOSTAP_PCI=y

CONFIG_HOSTAP_CS=y

# CONFIG_IPW2100 is not set

# CONFIG_IPW2200 is not set

# CONFIG_IWLAGN is not set

# CONFIG_IWL4965 is not set

# CONFIG_IWL3945 is not set

# CONFIG_IWM is not set

# CONFIG_LIBERTAS is not set

# CONFIG_HERMES is not set

# CONFIG_P54_COMMON is not set

# CONFIG_RT2X00 is not set

# CONFIG_RTL8192CE is not set

# CONFIG_RTL8192CU is not set

# CONFIG_WL1251 is not set

# CONFIG_WL12XX_MENU is not set

# CONFIG_ZD1211RW is not set

#

# Enable WiMAX (Networking options) to see the WiMAX drivers

#

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HSO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IPHETH is not set

# CONFIG_NET_PCMCIA is not set

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

#

# CAIF transport drivers

#

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

# CONFIG_VMXNET3 is not set

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS=y

CONFIG_INPUT_POLLDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_SPARSEKMAP=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ADP5588 is not set

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_QT1070 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_QT2160 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_TCA6416 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LM8323 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_MAX7359 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_MCS is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_OPENCORES is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_STOWAWAY is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ELANTECH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SENTELIC is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TOUCHKIT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_APPLETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_BCM5974 is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SYNAPTICS_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TABLET is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_ALTERA_PS2 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PS2MULT is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_CONSOLE_TRANSLATIONS=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_MULTIPLE_INSTANCES is not set

# CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

# CONFIG_NOZOMI is not set

# CONFIG_N_GSM is not set

# CONFIG_DEVKMEM is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CS is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=32

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_MANY_PORTS=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_DETECT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RSA=y

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

# CONFIG_SERIAL_MFD_HSU is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_TIMBERDALE is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_ALTERA_JTAGUART is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_ALTERA_UART is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_PCH_UART is not set

# CONFIG_PRINTER is not set

# CONFIG_PPDEV is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM is not set

CONFIG_NVRAM=y

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

#

# PCMCIA character devices

#

# CONFIG_SYNCLINK_CS is not set

# CONFIG_CARDMAN_4000 is not set

# CONFIG_CARDMAN_4040 is not set

# CONFIG_IPWIRELESS is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

CONFIG_HPET=y

# CONFIG_HPET_MMAP is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

# CONFIG_RAMOOPS is not set

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

CONFIG_I2C_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=y

# CONFIG_I2C_MUX is not set

CONFIG_I2C_HELPER_AUTO=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=m

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

#

# PC SMBus host controller drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_I801=y

# CONFIG_I2C_ISCH is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO is not set

#

# ACPI drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_SCMI is not set

#

# I2C system bus drivers (mostly embedded / system-on-chip)

#

# CONFIG_I2C_INTEL_MID is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_OCORES is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PCA_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PXA_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIMTEC is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_XILINX is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_EG20T is not set

#

# External I2C/SMBus adapter drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_DIOLAN_U2C is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TAOS_EVM is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TINY_USB is not set

#

# Other I2C/SMBus bus drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_SPI is not set

#

# PPS support

#

# CONFIG_PPS is not set

#

# PPS generators support

#

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_OPTIONAL_GPIOLIB=y

# CONFIG_GPIOLIB is not set

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY=y

# CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PDA_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_TEST_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_DS2782 is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_BQ20Z75 is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_BQ27x00 is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_MAX17040 is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_MAX17042 is not set

CONFIG_HWMON=y

# CONFIG_HWMON_VID is not set

# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Native drivers

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU3 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_AD7414 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_AD7418 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1029 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM9240 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7411 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7462 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7470 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7475 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASC7621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_K8TEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_K10TEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ATXP1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS620 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_I5K_AMB is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71805F is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71882FG is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F75375S is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHMD is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_G760A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL520SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_CORETEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PKGTEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_JC42 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LINEAGE is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM73 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM92 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM93 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4151 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4215 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4245 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4261 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM95241 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6639 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6650 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87427 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591 is not set

# CONFIG_PMBUS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SHT21 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMM665 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DME1737 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_EMC1403 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_EMC2103 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M192 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SCH5627 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADS1015 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADS7828 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_AMC6821 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_THMC50 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TMP102 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TMP401 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TMP421 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA_CPUTEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT1211 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT8231 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83791D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83792D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83793 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83795 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L786NG is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_APPLESMC is not set

#

# ACPI drivers

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ATK0110 is not set

CONFIG_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_THERMAL_HWMON is not set

CONFIG_WATCHDOG=y

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG_NOWAYOUT is not set

#

# Watchdog Device Drivers

#

# CONFIG_SOFT_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_ACQUIRE_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_ADVANTECH_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_ALIM1535_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_ALIM7101_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_F71808E_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SP5100_TCO is not set

# CONFIG_SC520_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SBC_FITPC2_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_EUROTECH_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_IB700_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_IBMASR is not set

# CONFIG_WAFER_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_I6300ESB_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_ITCO_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_IT8712F_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_IT87_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_HP_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_SC1200_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_PC87413_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_NV_TCO is not set

# CONFIG_60XX_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SBC8360_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_CPU5_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SMSC_SCH311X_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SMSC37B787_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_W83627HF_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_W83697HF_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_W83697UG_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_W83877F_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_W83977F_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_MACHZ_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SBC_EPX_C3_WATCHDOG is not set

#

# PCI-based Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_PCIPCWATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_WDTPCI is not set

#

# USB-based Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_USBPCWATCHDOG is not set

CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y

#

# Sonics Silicon Backplane

#

# CONFIG_SSB is not set

CONFIG_MFD_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_MFD_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_88PM860X is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_SM501 is not set

# CONFIG_HTC_PASIC3 is not set

# CONFIG_TPS6105X is not set

# CONFIG_TPS6507X is not set

# CONFIG_TWL4030_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_STMPE is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_TC3589X is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_TMIO is not set

# CONFIG_PMIC_DA903X is not set

# CONFIG_PMIC_ADP5520 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_MAX8925 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_MAX8997 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_MAX8998 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_WM8400 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_WM831X_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_WM8350_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_WM8994 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_PCF50633 is not set

# CONFIG_ABX500_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_LPC_SCH is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_RDC321X is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_JANZ_CMODIO is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_VX855 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_WL1273_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_REGULATOR is not set

CONFIG_MEDIA_SUPPORT=y

#

# Multimedia core support

#

# CONFIG_MEDIA_CONTROLLER is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2_COMMON=y

# CONFIG_DVB_CORE is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_MEDIA=y

#

# Multimedia drivers

#

CONFIG_RC_CORE=y

CONFIG_LIRC=y

CONFIG_RC_MAP=y

CONFIG_IR_NEC_DECODER=y

CONFIG_IR_RC5_DECODER=y

CONFIG_IR_RC6_DECODER=y

CONFIG_IR_JVC_DECODER=y

CONFIG_IR_SONY_DECODER=y

CONFIG_IR_RC5_SZ_DECODER=y

CONFIG_IR_LIRC_CODEC=y

# CONFIG_IR_ENE is not set

# CONFIG_IR_IMON is not set

# CONFIG_IR_MCEUSB is not set

# CONFIG_IR_ITE_CIR is not set

# CONFIG_IR_NUVOTON is not set

# CONFIG_IR_STREAMZAP is not set

# CONFIG_IR_WINBOND_CIR is not set

# CONFIG_RC_LOOPBACK is not set

CONFIG_MEDIA_ATTACH=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER=y

# CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_CUSTOMISE is not set

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_SIMPLE=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TDA8290=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TDA827X=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TDA18271=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TDA9887=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TEA5761=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TEA5767=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_MT20XX=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_XC2028=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_XC5000=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_MC44S803=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_CAPTURE_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_ADV_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_FIXED_MINOR_RANGES=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_HELPER_CHIPS_AUTO=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_IR_I2C=y

#

# Audio decoders

#

#

# RDS decoders

#

#

# Video decoders

#

#

# Video and audio decoders

#

#

# MPEG video encoders

#

#

# Video encoders

#

#

# Video improvement chips

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_VIVI is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_BWQCAM is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CQCAM is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_W9966 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA2 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_MXB is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_ORION is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_GEMINI is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_TIMBERDALE is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_IVTV is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CAFE_CCIC is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SR030PC30 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_NOON010PC30 is not set

# CONFIG_SOC_CAMERA is not set

CONFIG_V4L_USB_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_USB_VIDEO_CLASS=y

CONFIG_USB_VIDEO_CLASS_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_PVRUSB2 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HDPVR is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_EM28XX is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CX231XX is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_USBVISION is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ET61X251 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SN9C102 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PWC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZR364XX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STKWEBCAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_S2255 is not set

# CONFIG_V4L_MEM2MEM_DRIVERS is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_ADAPTERS is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_AGP=y

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

CONFIG_VGA_ARB=y

CONFIG_VGA_ARB_MAX_GPUS=16

# CONFIG_VGA_SWITCHEROO is not set

CONFIG_DRM=m

CONFIG_DRM_KMS_HELPER=m

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I810 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_I915=m

CONFIG_DRM_I915_KMS=y

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_STUB_POULSBO is not set

# CONFIG_VGASTATE is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL=y

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID=y

# CONFIG_FB_DDC is not set

CONFIG_FB_BOOT_VESA_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_CFB_REV_PIXELS_IN_BYTE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FILLRECT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_COPYAREA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_IMAGEBLIT is not set

CONFIG_FB_FOREIGN_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_FB_BOTH_ENDIAN=y

# CONFIG_FB_BIG_ENDIAN is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LITTLE_ENDIAN is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FOPS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_WMT_GE_ROPS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SVGALIB is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT is not set

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING=y

#

# Frame buffer hardware drivers

#

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_UVESA=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_FB_EFI=y

# CONFIG_FB_N411 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LE80578 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VT8623 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARK is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CARMINE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_UDL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_METRONOME is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MB862XX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BROADSHEET is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_LCD_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_PROGEAR is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_APPLE is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_SAHARA is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_ADP8860 is not set

#

# Display device support

#

# CONFIG_DISPLAY_SUPPORT is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=512

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION is not set

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_LOGO=y

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO is not set

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

CONFIG_SOUND=y

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE=y

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE_PRECLAIM=y

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=y

CONFIG_SND_JACK=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=y

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_HRTIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_HRTIMER_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

CONFIG_SND_DMA_SGBUF=y

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI_SEQ=y

# CONFIG_SND_OPL3_LIB_SEQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPL4_LIB_SEQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SBAWE_SEQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1_SEQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DRIVERS is not set

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS300 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ASIHPI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AW2 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OXYGEN is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5535AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CTXFI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MONA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ECHO3G is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIOX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_RECONFIG=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP_MODE=2

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_JACK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_PATCH_LOADER=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_HDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CIRRUS=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0110=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE_DEFAULT=0

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LX6464ES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRTUOSO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

CONFIG_SND_USB=y

CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO=y

# CONFIG_SND_USB_UA101 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_CAIAQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_US122L is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_6FIRE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCMCIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HID=y

CONFIG_HIDRAW=y

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_HID_PID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

#

# Special HID drivers

#

# CONFIG_HID_3M_PCT is not set

CONFIG_HID_A4TECH=y

# CONFIG_HID_ACRUX is not set

CONFIG_HID_APPLE=y

CONFIG_HID_BELKIN=y

# CONFIG_HID_CANDO is not set

CONFIG_HID_CHERRY=y

CONFIG_HID_CHICONY=y

# CONFIG_HID_PRODIKEYS is not set

CONFIG_HID_CYPRESS=y

CONFIG_HID_DRAGONRISE=y

# CONFIG_DRAGONRISE_FF is not set

# CONFIG_HID_EMS_FF is not set

# CONFIG_HID_ELECOM is not set

CONFIG_HID_EZKEY=y

# CONFIG_HID_KEYTOUCH is not set

CONFIG_HID_KYE=y

# CONFIG_HID_UCLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_HID_WALTOP is not set

CONFIG_HID_GYRATION=y

CONFIG_HID_TWINHAN=y

CONFIG_HID_KENSINGTON=y

# CONFIG_HID_LCPOWER is not set

CONFIG_HID_LOGITECH=y

CONFIG_LOGITECH_FF=y

# CONFIG_LOGIRUMBLEPAD2_FF is not set

# CONFIG_LOGIG940_FF is not set

# CONFIG_LOGIWII_FF is not set

# CONFIG_HID_MAGICMOUSE is not set

CONFIG_HID_MICROSOFT=y

# CONFIG_HID_MOSART is not set

CONFIG_HID_MONTEREY=y

# CONFIG_HID_MULTITOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_HID_NTRIG is not set

CONFIG_HID_ORTEK=y

CONFIG_HID_PANTHERLORD=y

CONFIG_PANTHERLORD_FF=y

CONFIG_HID_PETALYNX=y

# CONFIG_HID_PICOLCD is not set

# CONFIG_HID_QUANTA is not set

# CONFIG_HID_ROCCAT is not set

# CONFIG_HID_ROCCAT_ARVO is not set

# CONFIG_HID_ROCCAT_KONE is not set

# CONFIG_HID_ROCCAT_KONEPLUS is not set

# CONFIG_HID_ROCCAT_KOVAPLUS is not set

# CONFIG_HID_ROCCAT_PYRA is not set

CONFIG_HID_SAMSUNG=y

CONFIG_HID_SONY=y

# CONFIG_HID_STANTUM is not set

CONFIG_HID_SUNPLUS=y

CONFIG_HID_GREENASIA=y

# CONFIG_GREENASIA_FF is not set

CONFIG_HID_SMARTJOYPLUS=y

# CONFIG_SMARTJOYPLUS_FF is not set

CONFIG_HID_TOPSEED=y

CONFIG_HID_THRUSTMASTER=y

CONFIG_THRUSTMASTER_FF=y

# CONFIG_HID_WACOM is not set

CONFIG_HID_ZEROPLUS=y

CONFIG_ZEROPLUS_FF=y

# CONFIG_HID_ZYDACRON is not set

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_ANNOUNCE_NEW_DEVICES=y

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEVICE_CLASS is not set

CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND=y

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

# CONFIG_USB_WUSB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WUSB_CBAF is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_C67X00_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED=y

# CONFIG_USB_OXU210HP_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP1760_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP1362_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_DESC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_R8A66597_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WHCI_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HWA_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_ACM=y

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

# CONFIG_USB_WDM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TMC is not set

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE depends on SCSI but BLK_DEV_SD may

#

#

# also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more info

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_REALTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ONETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_CYPRESS_ATACB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ENE_UB6250 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_UAS is not set

CONFIG_USB_L

----------

## DaggyStyle

try disabling KMS and FB in the kernel

----------

## GES

"lspci |grep -i vga"?

----------

